# Its back :( Juvenile Arthritis.



## lozzy21

Looks like Niamhs Arthritis is back in her knee, i was hoping she would be in the small majority where one steroid in intection sorted it but looks like shes not going to be that lucky.

Why do the shit things allways happen to my child :wacko:


----------



## blaze777

Oh hun, am so sorry to hear this :(

Imogen is flaring again too at the moment. Seems like everytime we get anywhere close to sorting it, bang! it all goes up in the air again

Huge hugs xx


----------



## lozzy21

Another steriod injection at the end of July. I know were lucky it lastes 8 months but i was hoping the one would have done.

The shitty thing with this illness is they just dont know, it varies so much from child to child.

Hope you get something sorted for Imogen soon.


----------



## lozzy21

2nd lot of steroid injections on the 27th.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Aw, hugs to both of you. :hugs: I know all about that "they just don't know" - it SUCKS! Good luck, I hope both of your LO's will be sorted soon and for as long as possible.


----------



## lozzy21

Don't think this one has worked as well as the last. While she's stopped complaining it hurts her knee still feels swollen to me and she's still walking with a limp and not wanting to walk far.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Oh no, what a pity. :nope: Hope there's still some improvement in the next few days. Poor baby.


----------



## lozzy21

Still trying to get in touch with her nurses, stupid answer phone


----------



## lozzy21

She's got an appointment next Tuesday with one of the consultants and her eye test on Wednesday, at least it gets them both out of the way.


----------



## lozzy21

It's now in her right ankle


----------



## BlueHadeda

Oh no!! :nope: That's so sad. :-( What can they do to help? And why did it move to the ankle, do they know?


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: Hope the steroid injections help


----------



## lozzy21

BlueHadeda said:


> Oh no!! :nope: That's so sad. :-( What can they do to help? And why did it move to the ankle, do they know?

Another steroid injection. It's just one of those things, I knew there was a chance but most children get the 2nd joint flare up with in 6 months. It's an autoimmune disease so could affect any joint.


----------



## lozzy21

Steroid injection next Thursday, not even been two months since her last one.


----------



## lozzy21

Well Niamh ended up having a steroid injection in her right knee and ankle. Last week she started limping and complaining of pain in her left ankle, it looks a bit swollen too. Back up to the consultant next Thursday and her nurse mentioned starting some "preventative medication" as she called it. I'm guessing she is talking about methotrexate


----------



## BlueHadeda

Oh no, that's sad. :-( Poor thing. Would she need another round of steroids in the left leg now as well? And is the right ones working for the moment, at least?

It's never nice to hear your child needs chronic medication. In fact, it totally SUCKS. I know how you feel. I just hope it will help to prevent these flare ups. You must be so stressed out about all of it. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## sun

Hugs :hugs: I don't know anything about JA, but wanted to offer hugs. Hope they can come up with a treatment plan that lets her be pain free xo


----------



## essie0828

Poor dear :hugs: My DH struggled with JRA until his early 20's. Hope your baby girl feels better soon and gets a loooooong break after this flare up.


----------



## lozzy21

Last week Niamh had her left ankle and and right wrist injected with steroids making it 5 joints affected now. She will be starting methotrexate in the next few weeks


----------

